# East west Atlantic crossing



## edeming (May 24, 2009)

Well I'm a bit out of practice with sailing but my 16 y/o son has stated that to celebrate High school graduation in two years he'd like to cross the Atlantic in a sailboat with his Grandfather and I before starting college. As a former Marine I love the challenge and with two years advance notice am desperately looking for any and all assistance. I grew up on Long Island NY (Amityville) and have some experience sailing, my father has owned a few sailboats as well but neither of us has tackled anything like this. I know it is very easy to say that this is a crazy idea with our limited experience but figure with two years to prep we can handle this. I currently live in the Lake Norman area of NC and have begun looking for any and all courses that might be of some assistance in this endeavor. 

So let me ask all you old salts and experienced seamen, with this much time to prep what would you recommend? If you could put together a dream list with two years advance notice what would it have on it? Our expedition is in it's infancy to the point of we are boatless. We will try and keep cost to a minimum but cut no corners for safety. If it we're to be just myself I would be a bit more reckless so I guess it's a good thing I'm going with others.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated and I look forward to all recommendations.

Thanks to all


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

So you would be buying a boat in Europe and sailing it to the USA??
This is a downwind route and easier than the other way...good. 
Suggest you look into the annual Atlantic Rally for Cruisers (ARC) as this may provide the additional measure of safety/security you are looking for. 
How are you going to get the experience you need if you buy your boat in Europe? How are your going to have the time to outfit it properly and test it properly before departing? 
Or did you mean West to East?

Here's the link to the ARC Welcome to World Cruising Club: ARC
They have a return to Europe Arc annually also on the same site.


----------

